# Detailer in south wales



## Leezo

Morning all,
I've purchased a 2007 civic type r last month but it's paint is in desperate need of correction. Does anyone know of anyone local. 
I'm based outside Cardiff.

Thanks


----------



## turbanator

Give james a ring at Ti22


----------

